# Painting or etching plexiglass..



## $immond$ (Dec 7, 2010)

I decided to pick a "particular theme" with my computer case. I am just unsure if I should make an oblique and spray paint the Plexiglas or if I should look into having it custom etched/engraved. 

I am not sure how much it would cost to get it custom etched so a ball park figure would be greatly appreciated. Any ideas of how I should do this? I am a little unsure of spray painting as it may run or not adhere well on the Plexiglas. 

Advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 7, 2010)

Spray paint it yourself, and be patience. Scratch it up a bit with some 800grit and it will stick fine.

edit: did I misunderstand?

edit #2: I totally misunderstood. Use a dermal as they said


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 7, 2010)

Here's a really good thread on the topic of etching:

http://www.wizdforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6146

Guy did this with a Dremel!...


----------



## $immond$ (Dec 7, 2010)

This is the effect I am hoping to create with my case.

I am thinking of doing a star wars or star-trek theme.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 30, 2010)

i take etching, if you paint that i guess it would be useless coz the paint will cover the plexiglass so it wont make difference
with etching you could keep the plexiglass look and not losing the graphic


----------



## Kreij (Dec 30, 2010)

There are advantages and disadvantages to decorating any surface using etching or printing (such as painting).

With etching the advatages is that it is permanent and will keep the look of the original material. The etching will not wear off and will  not be subject ot environmental effects.
Disadvantage is that if you want to change it, you will have to recreate the panel.

With printing it will cover the material, but you have an infinite amout of colors that you can use. If you wish to change the look it may be possible to remove the printing and redo it however you want.
Disadvantage is that under certain curcumstances the printing may wear off or become somehow damaged and need to be redone. (scratches, flaking, etc.)

You do have the option of combining the two. You can etch and then fill with a color (which could be changed later), but the etching itself is indelible.

With polymer materials there are ways to refill etchings to more or less bring it back t it's original form to redo, but the clarity of the polymer sheet will not be the same.

My advice to you is to print (paint) what you want first. If you decide that you really like it and it's a keeper etch the pattern then and fill with color (or not) as you see fit.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

